# Trad Hunters



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

hello, its been a while since i last on here. but im back.. just wondering how many traditional hunters are here.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm pretty traditional.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

Lol, ok so your Traditional.. Do you hunt with traditional archery gear?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

By traditional, do you mean those who have built a horn or wood bow, chipped out their own broadheads and made their own arrows? Or are you talking about the folks who shoot a recurve?


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

I've done both.. So either one don't matter.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm kind of traditional...my father never really hunted, so I never learned any traditions from him. Hunting for me was something I gravitated towards because I loved fishing and the outdoors. The only traditional aspect of my hunting is that I do it virtually every year and tend to hunt with the same people in many of the same places.

I hunt with a bow, a rifle, and sometimes a muzzleloader...


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I drive a GMC pickup. That’s traditional in my family. 

I hunt with a compound bow though.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I drive a Dodge pickup to work and a Ford F150 for general goof-off. Been my tradition since 2016.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I hunt with a 63#, 60" longbow I made myself. Port Orford or Douglas Fir shafts and Zwicky broadheads. Simplicity at it's finest.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

longbow said:


> I hunt with a 63#, 60" longbow I made myself. Port Orford or Douglas Fir shafts and Zwicky broadheads. Simplicity at it's finest.


nice thanks for sharing.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

longbow said:


> I hunt with a 63#, 60" longbow I made myself. Port Orford or Douglas Fir shafts and Zwicky broadheads. *Simplicity at it's finest.*


Except for the whole 63# long bow thing. You must be a beast!

Edit: Top of the page. It's gonna be a good day, Tater.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Except for the whole 63# long bow thing. You must be a beast!
> 
> Edit: Top of the page. It's gonna be a good day, Tater.


No, sadly, I'm not a big guy. After I get my Kodiak Brownie I'll take the pounds down to something more comfortable for an old 57yo.


----------



## widget22 (Mar 10, 2016)

I started with a '72 Ben Pearson 45# recurve last year to learn form and feel. Purchased a new Samick Sage 55#and use easton axis carbon traditional arrows. Hoping to take a Tom during the general with it. Leaving the shotgun at home


----------

